# Zinc Chromate Green



## Edwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone make a spray can of ZCG, seems odd given that so many a/c have this as an interior there should be a spray can


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good point! The only correct ZC I know of is the little square Testors bottle. Wonder how many of those I've gone thru!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Testors small jar is Zinc chromate YELLOW, which is also available in jars and cans from Humbrol, Tamiya and Testors Model Master Acryl. Testors makes Zinc Chromate Green in their MM enamel and acryl range.

No one makes Zinc Chromate Yellow or Green in spray cans

Actually there are not a lot of planes with YZC Interiors. Most world war II planes were Dull Dark Green or for bombers ODd. YZC was used mostly for sub assemblies and things like wheel wells.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Many navy plane interiors were done in something called bronze green. Research shows this was a dark green that looked like metal (imagine statue of liberty copper green only much darker. As far as I know, there is no commercial match for this color


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Zinc-Chromate..._2?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1305251780&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Moeller-CHROM...rence/dp/B001PRYTEA/ref=pd_luc_sbs_00_01_t_lh

Not sure how those match to FS spec but I have used them before on plastic kits with decent success. It says it etches into aluminum but for some reason doesn't affect styrene, but use it on a test piece first. It is pretty thick so expect to lose some surface detail.


----------

